# submersed crypt flowers



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

Out of curiosity, how often do the more basic crypts such as wendtii and lutea flower under water? I currently have a moderatley sized lutea( i think) that has 3 flowers on it. 1 large one that has been on for while, another that has been developing, and one that is peeking out today. I have heard and had anubias have 2 flowers at once, crytpts....3 at time? I dont think conditions have been this prime to do that, after all, they did melt 6 months ago after a heater malfunction. The usterianas in the tank are just becoming somewhat full again.

In the one picture, you can see the 2nd flower, the other picture is of me holding the flower that came first for me.

This is the first time i ever had a crypt flower for me, i dont keep them emmersed so this is a treat for me


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have had C. moehlmannii flower underwater. It didn't even try to stretch the spathes up to the surface.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

there was a guy a few months back that had a wendtii flower insanely! i only had usteriana give me beautiful flowers underwater and some broke out lol


----------



## jerrytheplater (Mar 31, 2007)

I've had C. usteriana, the Bogner 1644 variety according to Jan Bastmeijer's site http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/ust/ust.html purchased from Aquarium Landscapes when they were still in business and C. cordata var. cordata "blassii" flower for me underwater. In both cases, I lowered the water to get the spathe to break the water surface.

The blassii photo was taken with my 35 mm film camera with overhead flash. The colors aren't really that good. I'd say this photo is at least 10-15 years old. That was a 37 gallon tank with an undergravel filter, #3 quartz gravel, no CO2, no fertilizers except fish waste and fish food, two tube AGA fixture 12 hours per day. The pH would constantly crash where I'd see the low 5's if not lower. I'd add Potassium Bicarbonate to raise the KH.

The usteriana flowered late Nov into December 2009 right after major disturbance of the substrate; uprooting plants after having been growing at least 6 years undisturbed. Some plants were transplanted to my boss's 150 gallon in his office. This tank is kept at Lake Tanganyika water quality. No CO2, low light-1 watt per gallon 12 hours per day, occasional Plantex CSM, occasional KNO3/KH2PO4, fish food and fish waste from one pair of Julidochromis regani Kipili plus two spawns.


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

Crazy, I thought submerged crypts would not flower.


----------

